# Any interest in a small meeting?



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I need to move alot of plants and other products in the next few weeks. Is there any interest locally on having a small meeting to clear out some stuff? I would offer really good deals to anyone who came down. I have alot of plants and hanging baskets that just wouldnt be worth me shipping. I dont want to have a crazy meeting like last time but I am open to suggestions.
J


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

set a date adn we can see, a lot of us are goign out of town at the end of the month.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

I would try to make it but scheduling as always is a major issue for me.... The kid is playing two sports right now. lol....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

we need a frog sports league, and a beer drinking team too, winner gets the frogs


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Well this weekend is out because of hamburg but the 23rd or 30th are good. I dont want to go to late because it would start to get cold. I am open to anything really. I just have a ton of plants to get rid of before I move.
J


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Julio said:


> we need a a beer drinking team too, winner gets the frogs


Start it up.... That's a team I would definitely feel right at home with... Although I'd really have to start building move viv's for all of my trophies.

Jason.. You need to get rid of plants... I need to buy plants. Sounds like a match. Saturdays are tough due to football games. They made the playoffs so right now I don't know when I need to be where for those two weekends..... It would work if they had a game in New Hope that day...lol


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Jason DeSantis said:


> Well this weekend is out because of hamburg but the 23rd or 30th are good. I dont want to go to late because it would start to get cold. I am open to anything really. I just have a ton of plants to get rid of before I move.
> J


well some of us leave for Peru on the 28th, so i guess the 23rd might be your best bet, but i am not sure if i can make it. 



GBIII said:


> Start it up.... That's a team I would definitely feel right at home with... Although I'd really have to start building move viv's for all of my trophies.
> 
> Jason.. You need to get rid of plants... I need to buy plants. Sounds like a match. Saturdays are tough due to football games. They made the playoffs so right now I don't know when I need to be where for those two weekends..... It would work if they had a game in New Hope that day...lol



me in a beer league, i would be carrying keggs back and forth, hahhahah and tossing them at people after i get hammered from drinking a whole kegg.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

George if you want you can come by anytime. If the whole meeting thing doesnt work out people can always come down after hamburg. I live about 10 minutes from 78 so I am really only about 20 minutes round trip out of the way.
J


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

We'll have to see about the meeting and if I can't make it I will probably take you up on the stopping by part..
George


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm down for 23rd.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

The 23rd works for me. I am going to florida next week but I will be home by Friday. Good chance for me to cherry pick some broms if anyone is interested.
J


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Should work for me.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Please put me down as a definite maybe. Right now the calendar is open...


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I'd most likely be able to stop by...defintily interested in purchasing plants at a good deal for my new setup.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

The 23rd sounds good for everyone. I will be down in florida all week and back late thursday. If anyone wants me to look for anything while I am there please let me know asap.
J


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Just trying to see if anyone wants to do this or if I should call it off. Please post here if yes or no.
Thanks
J


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Jason,

The kid's football game was just scheduled for 1 PM in Quakertown..... I'll be at the field from 11 AM until probably 3-3:30 . Unless this is gonna be an all-nighter I will be unable to attend. I know everyone will be heartbroken...lol.

George


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll be by to pick up my goodies. Just let me know what time is best for you


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm still down.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

im good for 23rd. I need plants! What time?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Jason, is this thing happening?


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry guys, I didnt get in until late last night. I would like to still have it and I know a couple people who are stopping by tomorrow regardless. If I get enough people to come I will go out and buy some burgers and dogs. Post here if you want to come so I know if I need to fire up the grill. I also brought back a ton of nice broms if that is of interest to anyone.
J


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Jason DeSantis said:


> I also brought back a ton of nice broms if that is of interest to anyone.
> J



Cool... I was already planning on coming down, but those are the magic words right there.

I'll be there between 11-12... does that work?


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I am going to try and work outside tomorrow so anything after 12 works best for me.
J


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Sweet, I might be hung over.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

No need to get burgers/ dogs for me. I live off the air.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I can't make it tomorrow but was wondering if you have other bromeliads in stock other than what's on the website?


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Corpus Callosum said:


> I can't make it tomorrow but was wondering if you have other bromeliads in stock other than what's on the website?


Yeah Mike I do. I will send you a list this weekend after everyone or whoever decides to come and pick up broms.
J


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

no wheels today. Sorry I can't make it.
J


----------

